# Trolling motor wiring?



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

Anyone ever re-wire a trolling motor with marine grade wire? I'm talking about the leads that run from the circuit board in the head to the brushes in the lower unit and circuit board to battery. I had to take mine apart to trim a couple inches off the shaft and noticed some of the copper wire is black. Just not sure why a salt water trolling motor isn't wired like that to begin with.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

I would think tinned wire would be standard, but you know, I'm not surprised a manufacturer would dial it down to save a buck. You already hacked into it, so it cant't hurt to use some decent tinned wire and connections of the same gauge a the original. Whats the brand/model?


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

Minn Kota, ST


----------

